# Internet Explorer Vs. Mozilla Firefox



## Gigs (Jul 8, 2004)

this has probably been talked about here before, but i'm really wondering which one of these browsers is better now... i've always used IE, but with all the spyware and crap out there now, i'm thinking of switching to Firefox... the way i see it, there are advantages to both browsers:

_Firefox:
- safer from spyware, but at the expense of some functionality
- tabs
- popup blocker

IE:
- web pages are built with IE in mind, thus IE has more of a chance to display most webpages correctly
- activeX and vbscript is supported, making IE more functional but less safe_

what bothers me about Firefox, is the lack of functionality, and the fact that webpage designers still usually design sites with IE in mind... i don't want to switch one set of problems for a new set of problems... so i may just have to get a BUSLOAD of spyware prevention programs and continue using IE...

what does everyone else here think?... any opions or information you have is appreciated greatly... thanks in advance!


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

I use Firefox probably 99% of the time. When I come across the occassional website that doesn't work too well with Firefox, I just use an extension I installed called "ieview". I just right click the webpage, select "view this page in IE" and Internet Explorer opens to that webpage.

I'm stuck using a very slow dialup connection and I've found that Firefox is much faster than IE.

I highly recommend you give it a try. After using tabbed browsing for a while, you may never go back to IE.

If you want to check out available extensions, just click this link.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

I tried Fire Fox and didn't like it. I'm used to IE...been using it since the old Windows 95 days. If I gave myself more time, I would probably have liked Fire Fox. I haven't had any problems with IE yet.


----------



## qwerty155 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm with Mike on this one.
The simple answer is both.
I think the single biggest reason to use something other than IE is the spyware and hijackers that plague it.
I dont subscribe to the theory that IE is inherently more insecure or suseptable to attack than firefox, just that those writing malware concentrate almost exclusively on microsoft products (for fairly obvious reasons).

Give firefox a go. Tabbed browsing and built-in pop up blocker: what more can you want!!
And unfortunately I do end up back with IE for the small minority of sites that wont work.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

I use Firefox 99% as well...for the same reason. I do use IE for Windows Updates and for the handful of sites that require IE but that's it. I prefer Firefox and can't wait for version 10 to come out. Liz


----------



## GrumpyHermit (May 23, 2004)

You'll still have to have IE for Windows Update and a few other functions: for example, if you use the advanced editing on Yahoo Mail or Lycos Mail, that feature is not available using Firefox. I really don't think that you'll notice a problem on 99% of websites that you visit; I have yet to visit a website that _looked_ wrong because I used Firefox.

The features available on Firefox actually can add up to a lot _more_ than is offered with IE, because you can customize Firefox easily with _extensions._ Extensions are miniprograms that add features to the browser. I currently use two: one puts the date and time at the bottom of the browser, and the other allows me to make LiveJournal entries directly from the browser. You can also change the look of Firefox with custom themes. Tabbed browsing is something that IE doesn't do (yet), once you start using that function you'll wonder how you ever got along without it. Firefox comes with popup blocking, which IE doesn't do yet, either. Firefox will import all of your IE favorites automatically when you install it, so you don't have that hassle, either.

Really, there's no reason _not_ to install it!


----------



## saint chris (Nov 3, 2003)

I've had Firefox for two weeks now and find it faster, easy to customize, no pop ups and features like tabbed browsing are a real improvement on IE. Go for it!


----------



## JohnO28356 (Aug 28, 2002)

I used Firefox as my default browser for 5-6 months, but uninstalled it the other day. Just got tired of all the little glitches I kept running into. I'm going to wait until 1.0 comes out and try it again. It's a great browser- fast, tabs, etc. Hopefully they'll keep working on it.


----------



## Redman13 (Jul 7, 2004)

i use mozilla because IE is riddled with problems...firefox is nice and simple, and gets the job done 99.9% of the time...  


ps. LOHL.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

Looks like I'm the odd one out.


----------



## physician (Jul 13, 2004)

First of all, think about adding the google toolbar to your IE browser. It is really effective at blocking those popups. Its not spyware too like some of the toolbars.

I run both Mozilla and Firefox. I usually run Mozilla which configures just like Firefox. I had fewer problems with Mozilla than Firefox and that is the reason for using it. Firefox is really fast, but so is mozilla. FYI Firefox is going out of beta in the next month and the first nonbeta will be released for download. I am looking forward to trying it out and seeing if they ironed out some of the problems it was having. The thunderbird email browser from mozilla is really good too. It is user friendly and installs easily. It imported my addresses and folders from Outlook saving me the time and hassle. Just so you know, you can cut and paste back and forth between IE, Mozilla, OUtlook and Thunderbird too...doc


----------



## Scriptoe (Jul 16, 2004)

I have tested all the browsers mentioned in this thread extensively. Not because I want to find a better one than IE but because I am a software addict. I have to download and try everything I hear about. It's a disease 

Nothing out there beats IE right now. IE being man made is by definition not perfect but it's not all as bad as people make it out to be. All you ever hear about is the security problems. Browsers shouldn't even be thought of in terms of security. Security lives elsewhere, not in the browser. And if the propor steps are taken you can have a completelly secure pc and use any browser you want.

Here's what I do to keep my box nice and tight. These are in an arbitrary order.

1. Turn off windows messenger immediately.
2. Keep windows and IE updated with all the newest patches.
3. Update virus defs every day and scan every night. Most virus software can be set to do this automaticly.
4. Run a hardware firewall. Since I'm on cable and run several pc's I use a router.
5. Close down any un-used ports. If you don't need it open then don't open it. Also router related.
6. Use a software firewall. I use zone alarm pro myself. 
7. Use a spyware blocker that is always running. Scanning once a day isn't enough. You must leave protection running all the time for spyware to catch them as they come in.
8. Scan for spyware every night. Do a full scan in addition to leaving protection running constantly for spyware. I use Webroot Spysweeper for both.
9. Don't accept all cookies. You should pick and choose which cookies to accept. If you're like me you have about a dozen sites you frequent and the rest are all one time visits. Only take cookies from places you trust.
10. Turn off the built in firewall in XP. All it will do is prevent about 50 percent of your other programs from working correctly.
11. Don't store things on your pc that can be used against you such as credit card numbers or passwords to your online banking.
12. BACK UP EVERYTHING!! You should get in the habbit of backing up what you don't want to loose. Ask yourself "if my hard drive caught on fire right now, what would I hate to loose most?" When you get that answer go put that info on a cd or dvd and put it away somewhere safe. 

Don't ever depend on a hard drive to keep your pictures or documents that can't be replaced. Software can always be installed again. But when you have to reformat on account of a virus and you loose some things that are important to you then you will become security wise very fast. If you can't tell I know from experience 


I'm sorry that the meat of my post wasn't about the original subject but I wanted to make the point that security isn't the responsibility of the browser but of the user. I use IE exclusively just because I have tried all the others and I simply like it the best. And I guarantee that my box is as secure as you can possibly get without ripping the network card out.

PS. I really liked Opera but there was one sight that it wouldn't display properly for me and sadly that one particular site is probably my most visited. So I deleted it  I will reinstall though as soon as there is an updated version.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Scriptoe, you're right in that it is OUR responsibility to keep up with security and not the responsibility of the browser. However, 98% of the population using computers do not know how to use them. I can't tell you how many people out there are basically *too stupid to use a computer*. 

A good example is my own father. We have tried to teach him about computers, left him SHEETS of detailed cheat sheets on how to even properly turn off a computer and it took him over 18 months to learn THAT maneuver. He still doesn't know how to check his own email. And he's been online for 4 years. Last time we were down there we found 6 viruses in his computer, including the sasser worm, 2 variants of the Korgo worm, and 3 others. One was so new it didn't even have a name. It took us 3 days to get him cleaned up and back up and running. And part of that was due to our having to download 44 Windows updates that HE didn't even know about!!!! NO ONE had told him, not even the tech who sold him the computer and who visited about every 6 weeks to check on things. Neither did my supposedly *computer -savvy* half sister who thought that defragging his computer was more important than downloading the critical updates. 

I left him with a free firewall, popup blocker, adaware and tried to teach him how to use it, and tried to make him understand how important the critical updates were. I set his computer up so that it would notify him when one came in. Plus I CALL him now when they show up on MY computer as well.

If I could have gotten him away from IE, I would have,. It would be safer in his case. Maybe in yours, IE is fine...but for the AVERAGE person, IE isn't a good option. Liz


----------



## Scriptoe (Jul 16, 2004)

Those pc specs at the end of your post are very similar to mine. I've got my 2800+ clocked to 2.20 though. Built it myself too.

Anyway, I totally agree with you and know tons of people just like you spoke of. I really hate to say it but I gave up on trying to save the world when it comes to pc's and just make sure my stuff is rock solid. Dont' get me wrong, I love giving help or advice. Whenever I have an answer I'll happily volunteer all the info I have. I just gave up on the campaign to teach the computer un-savvy first how to use a pc and then how to use it properly. But then again I think that if you can't rebuild an engine you don't have any business driving . So my opinions are probably skewed.

But savvy users should know enough to keep their boxes safe. And I know I'm the exception to the rule, most pc users are nowhere near as security minded as me. For the average user I'll have to concede that IE probably isn't their best choice. And really for the low end users it probably don't matter. They'll just take their box into the shop whenever it stops running and have the guy re-install windows for them so they can start all over screwing things up, lol. 

So yes, IE is unsafe for most people.
And in my opinion IE is a better browser, security notwithstanding.

But if you know what you're doing then there is absolutely nothing to worry about anyway.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Have both. Use either at your leisure. I also have Mozilla. 3 browsers isn't too many. Love Firefox. Added a number of extensions to customize it for me. One, without added functionality, is the Firesomething extension. Renames your browser each time you restart. This minute my browser is Mozilla Waterpanda. A few minutes ago was Fire Jackalope. Lots of OpenSource people contribute extensions and themes, so there is a wonderful variety of things to play around with..It does a good job, plus its a more relaxed experience, as there are NO popups, and significantly less anxiety about hijackers, et al. Try it. You might enjoy it. And 1.0 is coming out before long if you don't like to run betas. :up:


----------



## Gigs (Jul 8, 2004)

well, VERY interesting opinions... i'm going to take everyones information into account... the way i see it, the general consensus is probably that IE is overall a better browser, and it's only fault is that it has security issues, which isn't really a real fault in the first place... because as qwerty155 said, IE is only "less secure" becuase most of the spyware written is targeted towards IE, not firefox, and so clearly IE will have more potential problems...

however, a lot of you seem to say that Firefox is a fast neat little browser with some nice features... so i will definately have to give it a try...

in the end, the best setup i can see having, is to use both browsers... IE cannot be fully replaced by Firefox, becuase IE is simply a more powerful and well rounded browser... however, Firefox may be perfectly fine for most browsing intentions, and pleaseant to use most of the time...

once again, thank you all for your suggestions and opinions, and if you have anythying else to add i will take it into consideration as well...


----------



## jargonize (Feb 9, 2003)

don't know much about firefox, but i use ie and mozilla 1.7 and a couple of others sometimes. depends on where i'm going. all about the same speed with dialup.


----------



## Gigs (Jul 8, 2004)

hey, was wondering if SpyWareBlaster is only for IE, or if it helps Firefox prevent spyware infections as well... anyone know?


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

It works for both. Liz


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

If you want spyware prevention tools, try Spyware Blaster and Spyware Guard. You can get both here: http://www.javacoolsoftware.com


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Gigs said:


> hey, was wondering if SpyWareBlaster is only for IE, or if it helps Firefox prevent spyware infections as well... anyone know?


Yes, Spyware Blaster helps prevent spyware infections on Firefox as well.


----------



## Aussie Guy (Aug 3, 2004)

I started using firefox 0.9.1 about 2 months ago , have upgraded to 0.9.2 , and am very happy with it , no pop-ups :up: no spy-ware :up: no viruses , firefox has a few bugs , what program dosn't these days  .


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Well, I can't say *no viruses* but then again I did have to run IE on occasion and it probably came thru at THAT point in time  

I spent 3 days FIGHTING THREE viruses, lost all my files on a hard drive (not to the viruses but that didn't help). I lost the files to a dying 80 gig hard drive that was almost brand new and still under warranty (yes, we ARE doing a RMA). AND it may have also had something to do with running a FREE virus program and not knowing what virus I was fighting and it telling me it was *healed*. So I kept reinfecting myself with System Restore!

I've corrected the *FREE* problem, we are now using the PAID version of AVG. The dead hard drive is being replaced...as you can see by my signature, I'm running a tad short on hard drive space compared to what I was (it was an 80 and a 30) and I am STILL a firm believer in Firefox...and ONLY use IE when I have to! Liz


----------



## Gigs (Jul 8, 2004)

ok, thanks for the help guys!


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: i downloaded 9.1 then later got 9.2 now i see 9.3 is out and i have had no problems yet.....i like using firefox and still i use ie on certain sites........but i have really been happy with 9.2......but with 9.3 out and all the newer updates and features....i'll get that soon.......  i have nothing bad to say about it


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Use Mozilla 1.7.2, as of today, and Firefox 0.9.3, as of a few days ago. Obviously, I like them both. Haven't tried Opera; hear good things about it. IE6;not much to say about it. Have used it so seldom this year that I can't even remember what I hated about it.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I have tried the others but stay with IE. I just keep it patched and run adwatch and spyware blaster along with spybot immunization. I don't have any problems since I learned to tighten up my settings.


----------

